# Oblivion - welche Rasse spielt ihr (und warum) ???



## Tamriel-333 (3. Mai 2006)

Hi wollte nur mal wissen welche eurer Meinung nach  die beste Rasse ist.       -und warum


Wie denkt ihr über im Construction set erstellte Perfekte Charaktere wer hat schon einen.


----------



## passi13 (3. Mai 2006)

Tamriel-333 am 03.05.2006 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi wollte nur mal wissen welche eurer Meinung nach  die beste Rasse ist.       -und warum
> 
> 
> Wie denkt ihr über im Construction set erstellte Perfekte Charaktere wer hat schon einen.


Naja ich bin der Meinung das für nen Anfänger die beste Rasse die Dunkelelfen sind, da die fast immun gegen Feuer sind. Der Nachteil ist das die halt net ganz soviel tragen können ( da sind die Nord besser). 
Was die Überchars betrifft: sowas geht??? Naja sowas nimmt, meiner Meinung nach, den Reiz.


----------



## Tamriel-333 (3. Mai 2006)

Ich hab mir meine eigene ÜberRasse im Construction set gebaut und jede menge eigener Zauber eingefügt   
Das spiel ist jezt aber schon fast zu leicht   


Hat jemand schon eine rasse die einen Optimalen Kompromiss aus Spielbarkeit bietet -und wo kann ich sie downloaden


----------



## Tiger39 (3. Mai 2006)

ich spiele einen Waldelfen mit der Klasse Schütze weil ich einen beweglichen Schwertkämpfer und Bogenschützen haben wollte und ich kam bis jetzt ganz gut mit ihm klar.Die Nord sind auch recht gut wegen der Resistenz gegen Frost.

Eine wirklich beste Rasse GIBT ES NICHT alle haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.

gruß


----------



## Gunter (3. Mai 2006)

ich spiele einen Nord - einfach weil ich nix anderes sein will


----------



## HanFred (3. Mai 2006)

ich bin gerne dieb, aber den bogen mag ich nicht so...
ergo bin ich Khajit und zufrieden damit.


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (3. Mai 2006)

Warum hat noch keiner die Rothwardonen gelobt? Dis ind doch wohl übelst coole Multitalente


----------



## followtherabbit (3. Mai 2006)

HEY, ich spiele eine Nord, coole Talent mit Schwert und Schild,für den Heilzauber reichts auch noch, nur mit Dem Nahkampf als Haupttalent hab ich mich ärger geirt und jetzt muss ich mir alle Nahkampf Stufen kaufen
Echt blöd weil ich die auch sonst noch brauchen könnt.


----------



## CyclopGraz (3. Mai 2006)

Also ich spiel Dunkelelf.

Eine Gut ausbalancierte Rasse mit ein Paar guten Boni. Und alles andere läßt sich ja im spiel anpassen.

Und die Feuerimmunität hilft bei den Daedra ganz enorm.


----------



## sharkhunter_de (3. Mai 2006)

WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 03.05.2006 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hat noch keiner die Rothwardonen gelobt? Dis ind doch wohl übelst coole Multitalente



*Dickes Lob*    Bin  Rothwardone- und der Adrenalinzauber, macht einiges her, ist beim Kämpfen unschlagbar  (besonders in den Anfangsstufen)


----------



## DawnHellscream (4. Mai 2006)

Gunter am 03.05.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich spiele einen Nord - einfach weil ich nix anderes sein will




Bogenschütze kann st du einfach nur knicken ...hab bis level 10 einen bogenschützen Waldelfen gespielt mit allen drum udn dran ...die obliviontore gestalten sich so einfach als zu blöd und schwer (will nich dauernd rückwärtsrennend meine gegner mit 20 pfeilen spicken ) schleichen gut und schön ...das raubt denen bei 6fachne schaden aber auch nur ein viertel der lebenspunkte ...hatte zu der zeit einen zwergen bogen udn haufen zwergenpfeile ...das war damals die beste kombo (bogen war verzaubert) ...keien chance ...du schießt dich an einen gegner nur tot ....die fähigkeioten mit schlösser knacken sind zwar nützlich abern ix gegen einen Ork Krieger , den ich jetzt spiel ...so hat daso bliviontor auf level 5 überhaupt keine probleme gemacht ...hab auch die ersten 4 level nur in der arnea gezockt bis ich Warrior war ....einfach kein vergleich ..mit schwerer rüstung und ner keule + schild


----------



## DawnHellscream (4. Mai 2006)

sharkhunter_de am 03.05.2006 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> WiesokeinLeerzeichen am 03.05.2006 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ehrlich ?! nääääää
Berserker von Ork haut viel mehr rein ...+50 Stärle + 30 Ausdauer - 30 Geschicklichkeit ...da scheiß ich auf Adrenalin ...
da hau ich in der Arena mit 4 guten Treffern den gegner um ...(besonders die "flinken" Diebe oder "mächtigen" zauberer) hach ..wenn es nur auch per multiplayer ginge ..wenn da alle zauberer so leicht sind *lach


----------



## King-of-Pain (4. Mai 2006)

DawnHellscream am 04.05.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> sharkhunter_de am 03.05.2006 17:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin ja immer noch der meinung das das ein Rollenspiel ist und spiele deshalb Chars die halbwegs stimmig sind

bisher Bretone = Assasine (selbst erstellte klasse )
und ne Rothwardone Kreuzritterin (selbst erstellte klasse) auf die Rassen boni habe ich dabei garnicht gegut *g*


----------



## ErzmagierRaistlin (8. Mai 2006)

ehrlich ?! nääääää
Berserker von Ork haut viel mehr rein ...+50 Stärle + 30 Ausdauer - 30 Geschicklichkeit ...da scheiß ich auf Adrenalin ...
da hau ich in der Arena mit 4 guten Treffern den gegner um ...(besonders die "flinken" Diebe oder "mächtigen" zauberer) hach ..wenn es nur auch per multiplayer ginge ..wenn da alle zauberer so leicht sind *lach [/quote]

Immer langsam mit den ruhigen Pferden, ich spiele als Bretone, alles komplett auf Magie getrimmt, also nix Rüstung oder Schwert, so Kindergram ist nix für mich! Nur durch meine geistige und physische Kraft mach ich alle fertig. Und wenn es über Multiplayer gehen würde, würdest du mit deinem Ork-Schnarch-Zapfen alt aussehen!
Hab nen selbst erstellten Angriffszauber der alleine schon 500 Lebenspunkte abzieht!!! Was sagst denn dazu??


----------



## FrogofDoom (8. Mai 2006)

Ich spiel einen Argonier weil ich einfach auf Reptilien steh !

Klasse bin ich krieger und Sternzeichen hab ich die Schlange! Komm mit dieser Einstellung ganz gut durch (bin aber erst lvl 25)! Schwierigkeitsgrad wird natürlich NICHT runtergeschraubt!

Gruß
FrOg


----------



## edoa (8. Mai 2006)

FrogofDoom am 08.05.2006 08:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiel einen Argonier weil ich einfach auf Reptilien steh !
> 
> Klasse bin ich krieger und Sternzeichen hab ich die Schlange! Komm mit dieser Einstellung ganz gut durch (bin aber erst lvl 25)! Schwierigkeitsgrad wird natürlich NICHT runtergeschraubt!
> 
> ...


Hehe ich spiele nen Waldelfen, weil mir die gefallen, ich wollte sofort zur Diebesgilde, hatte noch nie Probleme mit dem Bogen, in der Arena alle fertiggemacht. Klar brauchts Zeit aber ich bin sehr zufreiden. Nur die Tragfähigkeit ist scheisse. Allerdings spiele ich nur auf mittlerer Schwierigkeitsstufe. Habe jetzt gut 16 stunden gespielt und bin bei Lever 6...   

MfG

Edoa


----------



## Hells_Bells (8. Mai 2006)

Gunter am 03.05.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich spiele einen Nord - einfach weil ich nix anderes sein will




Genau...spiele auch nen Nord, gute Kämpfer und robust. Ausserdem hat ich schon Morrowind als Nord gespielt, was lag also näher, da man die Vorzüge und Schwächen kennt.


----------



## Muzic (9. Mai 2006)

Tamriel-333 am 03.05.2006 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi wollte nur mal wissen welche eurer Meinung nach  die beste Rasse ist.       -und warum
> 
> 
> Wie denkt ihr über im Construction set erstellte Perfekte Charaktere wer hat schon einen.



Also ich spiel Waldelfen weil ich es einfach cool finde dass die so gut im ´Bogenschießen sin


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (9. Mai 2006)

Gunter am 03.05.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ich spiele einen Nord - einfach weil ich nix anderes sein will




+1


----------



## Icefighter (9. Mai 2006)

Dunkelelf
sieht imo einfach am besten aus


----------



## TheBadOne (9. Mai 2006)

Ich zock mit nem Dunkelelfen, Schwertkampf und Zerstörung.
Hab Umbra, und einen selbsterstellten Eiszauber, dass hilft mir ein bisschen gegen das Viehzeugs.
Dunkelelfen haben meiner Meinung nach ne coole Optik, wobei die Feuerresistenz natürlich auch gut kommt


----------



## Zubunapy (9. Mai 2006)

TheBadOne am 09.05.2006 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zock mit nem Dunkelelfen, Schwertkampf und Zerstörung.
> Hab Umbra, und einen selbsterstellten Eiszauber, dass hilft mir ein bisschen gegen das Viehzeugs.
> Dunkelelfen haben meiner Meinung nach ne coole Optik, wobei die Feuerresistenz natürlich auch gut kommt




Grünau!!! Seh ich genauso. Mein Dunkelelf is ebenso Zerstörer und Schwertkämpfer. Geil: Endlich bin ich der entscheidende Faktor im Schwertkampf, nicht der Zufallsgenerator!!!

Später folgt noch ein Ork in bester Berserkermanier. Keine Magie, nur Schwere Rüstungen und Axt


----------

